

Slidr.js - add some slide effects - bchanx
http://www.bchanx.com/slidr

======
mladenkovacevic
Pretty smooth.. I was playing with swipejs which I found easy enough to adapt
to my needs but might give this a go as well just for fun.

------
huangc10
really digging the breadcrumbs. these are some sexy sliding effects.

------
matthaeus
nice mobile version. Special kudos for good documentation, too

------
coderzach
this is great, it's really smooth on mobile too.

------
aligundogdu
this is awesome, perfect on mobile.

